# Current Creek Road?



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I haven't been to this pond in close to 20 years, Is the road still a wash boardy piece of crap? Do they plow it in the winter? I'm trying to head there Friday. Thanks Guys


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't know if they plow it in the Winter, but last time I was on it (October) there was some washboard but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Rspeters said:


> Don't know if they plow it in the Winter, but last time I was on it (October) there was some washboard but it wasn't too bad.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

They try to keep it plowed to the dam, but 4 wheel drive is still advised.

When I was up there in march it was paved most of the way to the dam.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My buddy Holdsworth just tried to make it on Saturday in a passenger car and had to turn back due to the slick conditions on the big uphill near the Buckhorn Ranch.

It does get plowed from time to time, exposing the hard packed snow and ice.

4x4 would be the way to go. 

The parking near the dam is tricky to get out of, even with a truck. Leave plenty of space between your vehicle and others', in case you end up spinning tires a bit. Had a couple of near misses right there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That ice is bad at times and its easy to slide off even with 4x4. Always take a shovel, chains and maybe a hi-lift jack. Just say'n.


-DallanC


----------

